
Stackoverflow needs redesign - lolcod
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/40063367/qt-compile-error/40063560
======
murtnowski
If stack overflow users hate newbie questions they should add a filter option
to ignor questions with users under 100 points.

~~~
lolcod
SO is useless for serious questions since 1) It is not easy to answer them and
get some karma fast. 2) To answer tough question you have to discuss.
Discussions are not the format of SO. Every question which can not be answered
in a YES/NO/USE THIS SNIPPET is getting downvoted.

The whole format "This is not a forum" is ill by design.

~~~
murtnowski
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30948205/excel-
customtask...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30948205/excel-
customtaskpane-with-webbrowser-control-keyboard-focus-issues)

This was a very tough issue SO helped me to solve. I used a comment someone
left to help me start my own research and create the code snippet I needed. I
then asked someone for a indepth description on why my snippet worked and what
was really going on.

While I don't use SO as much as my early coding days, I still feel it's very
helpful.

------
redtrucker
On behalf of Stackoverflow I'd like to apologize and offer you a gift
certificate for one free question of your choice. Offer not applicable to sale
items or anyone using Angular.

------
exolymph
Some previous discussion on this topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11890140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11890140)

